

Predicting the rand() and using Cryptographic Random Numbers - shantanugoel
http://www.safercode.com/blog/2009/02/10/predicting-the-rand-and-using-cryptographic-random-numbers.html

======
gliptic
Bad article. The seed of a cryptographic generator isn't unknown to the
programmer. That's not what makes cryptographic generators different. What
makes them different is that it's computationally infeasible to derive the
seed from the output, or even distinguish the output from random, e.g. tell
whether a certain sequence came from this generator.

------
duskwuff
There appears to be a distinct lack of actual discussion of "predicting" in
this article. It's actually fairly easy to determine the state of simple RNGs
by observing their output... I was expecting the article to be about that, not
just reiterating the (obvious) fact that using secret data for the seed is
good. :)

